# LCD/LED TV 26 inch confused



## Rock (Dec 11, 2011)

Dear members, 

I want to buy a 26" TV. I confused whether to buy a LCD or LED? The following features are a must:

-Great picture quality
-good sound output
-USB playback (movies)
-HDMI ports. 

My budget is 22K...(+/- 2000). Please provide me ur valuable suggestions. Thanks....


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 11, 2011)

Just extend your budget a lil more and get the top notch model Samsung 5 Series UA27D5000 27'' LED TV.
Its worth every peny.


----------



## Rock (Dec 12, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Just extend your budget a lil more and get the top notch model Samsung 5 Series UA27D5000 27'' LED TV.
> Its worth every peny.



Thanks....unfortunately I cannot extend my budget beyond 24K! Also, the model you've mentioned is permanently discontinued. 

I've found these two....

Samsung 26 Inches HD LCD LA26D481G4 Television

LG 26 Inches HD LED 26LV2130 Television 

Also, I couldn't find any Full HD TV in 26"....so should I go for 24" or ??

In 24" I found only one model with Full HD....

Onida 24 Inches Full HD LCD LCO24M Television

Please let me know on which one I should go for as I need it within this week....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2011)

if you check ebay for reference, there are quite a number of HD Ready models available, well-under your budget (considering ebay prices are higher than street-prices). the AOC one is the cheapest, and being HD Ready wont make much difference IMO in gaming, as most games are in 720p format :

LCD TV :

26 lcd tv | eBay

LCD-LED TV :

26 led tv | eBay

however, if you want full HD, i would recommend toshiba's regza 24" LCD TV, with 3 yrs of warranty (though after-sales service of toshiba is doubtful)


----------



## Rock (Dec 12, 2011)

@ GhorMaanas...thanks for your suggestions...but I would like to stick with Samsung, LG, Sony or Panasonic brands...sorry forgot to mention this in my original question....


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 12, 2011)

Rock said:


> Thanks....unfortunately I cannot extend my budget beyond 24K! Also, the model you've mentioned is permanently discontinued.
> 
> I've found these two....
> 
> ...



Stay away from onida.
And go for Samsung,its sound quality is also very good
And BTW who told you that the 27" Samsung LED is discontinued,its available in market as well as online on letsbuy.It will cost u approx 25k after bargaining


----------



## Rock (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay...then I will go with Samsung LA26D481G4


----------

